# Custom travel/practice 7 String Guitar



## metaljazz247 (May 10, 2010)

I just think that this guitar would be kick ass in a seven (or eight) string version with an extended scale 26.5" (24 Jumbo Frets) a floyd rose and room for active (humbucking) pickups in addition to the piezo. I have never built a guitar and don't have the tools yet but when I do I plan on making me one because it doesn't seem that difficult of a design. However, if someone beats me to it, (or has already) I would love to see some plans.





http://www.comfortchannel.com/images/traveler_guitar_H.jpg


----------



## Bananalyze (May 10, 2010)

that would be pretty sweet...... I'm probably going to school next year (music school...) so I would need to take my own instruments...... which would be a 6 string, 7 string, and an 8 (because I'm a moron)... All in one tiny car. 

So a guitar that small would be nice to have. Have you played one of these though? How's it sound?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 10, 2010)

The FR set-up and full size pickups, not to mention extended scale will really cut down on the portability. The FR's block and spring assembly, as well as the thick humbucking pickups will require the body of the guitar to be much thicker than the ultra-thin Traveler guitars. Of course, then you also have to incorporate the tuner assembly still. 

I think you may want to base your design on something more similar to a Steinberger such as this:





As well as use a trem system like the Kahler flat-mount if a trem is used. Though, keep in mind having the tuners on the body will make both an FR and Kahler impossible to use without extensive modification to the trems themselves, if it's even possible. 

If only there was a 7-string Trans-Trem. 

As for Traveler guitars themselves, my Ultra-light is pretty nice, it's not the best made guitar I've ever had, and there are some design concerns, namely tuner placement, but it is a solid little travel guitar. Having a full scaled instrument to practice on is great!


----------



## metaljazz247 (May 10, 2010)

I have the traveler pro and it sounds pretty good, and like MaxOfMetal said, there are some design concerns. I think that I would probably be ok with not having a FR and 2 humbuckers, but I will probably want at least one. I am less concerned about saving ounces, just the headstock and "full" body for the physical space (volume). Ah, what it is to dream...


----------



## lewbob (May 10, 2010)

Strandberg Guitarworks Product Images

just a thought....................i really want a 7 string Steinberger


----------



## Explorer (May 11, 2010)

I'm complete crap at making things, but on occasion I've paid for custom instruments. I've been looking at the Strandberg bridges and nuts, and considering having someone make me a Steinberger-like eight-string guitar with two Q-Tuners.










Since all my guitars are hard tails, not having a trem doesn't bother me in the least. For me though, the limitation on low tuning might be problematic, and is entirely dependent on how large a string the string locks will take. 

Still, I have my FM-408 currently in low E standard (low to high EADGCFAD), like a bass and whole-step-detuned guitar in one instrument. Having that in a Steinberger instrument would be too cool for school....


----------

